# Ooh!!



## kalidarkone (Oct 21, 2005)

Theres a new charity shop on St Marks road, Easton in Bristol-I'm so excited!! now I can have a more fullfilling shopping experience


----------



## easy g (Oct 21, 2005)

yr too late...I've already milked it dry


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 21, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> yr too late...I've already milked it dry




Really? Well I didnt realise you were so into pink and black high heels!!!  I had a little look this morning and thats what seemed to be on sale....

Your metal image- its just a front aint it?


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 22, 2005)

ALL the charitttteeeee shops in Cornwall smell of old ladies gussets....why?  

and why do I know the smell of old lady's gussets'?*


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 22, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> and why do I know the smell of old lady's gussets'?*



Took the words right out of my mouth! ( or keyboard )


----------



## easy g (Oct 23, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Really? Well I didnt realise you were so into pink and black high heels!!!  I had a little look this morning and thats what seemed to be on sale....
> 
> Your metal image- its just a front aint it?



pink and black high heels is all that's left because I bought all the muscle tops and spandex leotards that were there


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 23, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> pink and black high heels is all that's left because I bought all the muscle tops and spandex leotards that were there



All presumably worn while dancing 'round the room to this:


----------



## easy g (Oct 23, 2005)

have you looked at who's on there


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 23, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> have you looked at who's on there



You love it really. -Just admit it.   



> Disc: 1
> 1. Meatloaf – Bat Out Of Hell
> 2. Cher – If I Could Turn Back Time
> 3. Pat Benatar – Love Is A Battlefield
> ...



Actually, I could probably make a crackin' single disc out of that lot.


----------



## easy g (Oct 23, 2005)

I touch myself


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 23, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> I touch myself



So I've heard.


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 23, 2005)

_Just trying to steer this thread vaguely back on course..._

...the _Leather & Lace_ album is exactly the sort of thing to be found in most charity shops, isn't it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 23, 2005)

every last one a fine tune


----------



## easy g (Oct 24, 2005)

indeed...

good to see Jim Diamond in there

"IIIIIIII won't let you downnn won't let you downnnn again"


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 24, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> indeed...
> 
> good to see Jim Diamond in there
> 
> "IIIIIIII won't let you downnn won't let you downnnn again"



Oi, you.   

Stop emptying charity shops; start emptying your box!!!  

Ta.


----------



## easy g (Oct 24, 2005)

job done!


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 24, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> job done!



Ta. 

<...sneaks into charity shop, snaps up _'Leather & Lace'_ album...>


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 24, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Ta.
> 
> <...sneaks into charity shop, snaps up _'Leather & Lace'_ album...>



I have some photos of Sunspots, JTG , KRS and myself in a charity shop taken a while back now lol   

All Im gonna say is balaclava


----------



## on_the_fly (Oct 24, 2005)

u raided a charideeeee shop...how wude


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 24, 2005)

well, we weren't going to pay two quid for 'operation' with most of the bones missing


----------



## easy g (Oct 25, 2005)

disgusting....


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 25, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> well, we weren't going to pay two quid for 'operation' with most of the bones missing



Yeah, plus it wasn't even an English version...I mean wtf is a "huysuzluk" when it's at home eh?  

It's all greek to me...or could it be turkish?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 25, 2005)

only a fool mezzes with fisserbird


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 25, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> only a fool mezzes with fisserbird



lol

they do a nice one of those in Cafe Maitreya - which is handy


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 25, 2005)

<tries to make joke about krs' sense of hummous>

Naaa...on second thoughts, think olive it.


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 23, 2005)

Just remembered that this new charity shop on St. Marks Road was where I got a copy of Queens Of The Stone Age's excellent _Songs For The Deaf_ album last week.

Seek, and ye shall find...


----------

